# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Misbruik

## bertha

mijn kleinzoon van 6 is sexsueel misbruik wie weet iemand die hem kan helpen mijn dochter loopt tegen hulverleners aan die niets doen

----------


## Oki07

Wat erg. Ik weet het niet. Misschien via een kinderziekenhuis op zoek naar een psycholoog die hiermee ervaring heeft?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Bertha,

Je kunt met je kleinzoon op meerdere plekken terecht, bijvoorbeeld bij het steunpunt huiselijk geweld : http://www.shginfo.nl/

Of op de website van http://www.seksueelgeweld.nl/

Verder kun je bij google intikken: Hulp bij seksueel misbruik (hier)

Succes en sterkte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

